# Bad Mother!



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

My new Merle is a terrible mother. Unfortunatly I don't have anyone else nursing pups anywhere close to that age or size. 
But this morning I walked in and 5 tiny pinks were crawling all over the cage, far from the nest and cold. They were all alive, so I tucked them back in. THe mother was nursing three others. They are only a couple of days old, and I didn't want to cull until I saw if any were merle...but at this rate I am going to lose them all.

So any ideas for keeping this new mother on track? I removed all other things from the 10 gallon she is in...so no toys, additional hides, or other distractions. I am feeding her extra and she has plenty of fresh water. 
Any other thoughts for me? Should I go ahead and cull any I find out of the nest again?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I would suggest putting her in a tank which is only big enough for her nest, her food and her water. So you're looking at maybe 5" x 7". Just pick her whole nest up and place it in this tiny tank and leave her to it.

The space sounds cruel, I know, but it is a temporary solution and does often work with absently neglectful mothers. Her kitts will be very close to her at all times, which will make it difficult for her to ignore them, and for them to get spread out and cold. She will only need to be in there for a week or so.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

If it's one of the merles from the Animal Exchange, and I think it is, they have a history of being difficult to breed. :/

I don't know how the supplier gets them to work!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Sarah's method works for bad rat mothers too. I hope things start looking up for this litter!


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

If you don't have a suitable tank, try a stout cardboard box. I converted one which is 9"x7" as a temporary carry-case, but have found it very useful for the occasional reluctant mother.


----------

